# Do you feel your uterus stretching / growing?



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

this is my first pregnancy. I read that especially for the first one, women can often feel a lot of feeling when the uterus stretches. this has been my main symptom. comes and goes but can last a half our or an hour at times.

growing pains of a sort, I think. I feel it really low, like at the base of my uterus. I feel it in the center, though, not on the sides- so I don't think it is round ligament pain.

Anyone else feeling these? I hope this is a common pregnancy thing. I know every pregnancy is different so I am just looking for others who are feeling this.


----------



## Lan84 (May 29, 2009)

This is my first pregnancy (well, the first that's lasted more than 8 weeks) and I definitely feel pulling and stretching. I don't always have it, but I can tell when a growthspurt is coming. It'll last for a few hours for a few days and then stop and then come back again.

Sometimes it's just an "annoying" feeling, and other times it comes with a little bit of light cramping, but nothing that's worrisome. I've felt it in the center where the front of my uterus is and also on the sides of where my uterus is, but not on the sides of my belly/waist per se.

I think it's really normal. I know people who are having 2nd pregnancies that feel it too, just not as much as the first.


----------



## TexasMum (Jun 7, 2008)

I have had stretching pains with all 3 pregnancies. 2nd pregnancy being the most painful. This pregnancy I have had the stretching pains but not enough for me to really notice or care...yet. I'm only 17 weeks and I have a LONG ways to go. We'll see.


----------



## dosergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

i definitely remember that from the first tri of this pregnancy. totally normal and it will subside a bit as other things come up.


----------



## Mama2 '05'06 (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes! I don't remember it happening this early in the last 3 pregnancies tho. I was just thinking this afternoon when I tried to get up and the round liagament pain started screaming, "Its too early for this!!" lol


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

definitely! first prego (past 5 wks) for me too.

mine feels like a pulled muscle, or a muscle pulling..... which is exactly what it is, duh. sometimes low and center feeling, sometimes it feels like it's moving across, from one side to the other, or sharpening on either side at the same time. then i wonder - do i have twins in there?







i'd like that









anybody else feel it when they sneeze? it's sharp, like when you stress a pulled muscle.


----------



## Lan84 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace+Hope* 
definitely! first prego (past 5 wks) for me too.

mine feels like a pulled muscle, or a muscle pulling..... which is exactly what it is, duh. sometimes low and center feeling, sometimes it feels like it's moving across, from one side to the other, or sharpening on either side at the same time. then i wonder - do i have twins in there?







i'd like that









anybody else feel it when they sneeze? it's sharp, like when you stress a pulled muscle.

Sometimes when I sneeze (or cough too hard) I feel what I can describe only as a ripping feeling going from one side of my uterus to the other. It scares the poop out of me, but from what I've read/been told, it's pretty common and not something to worry about unless it causes cramps/bleeding to start. I HATE the feeling though. *shudders*


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

This is my second pregnancy, and I'm feeling that "stretchy" feeling more than I did that first time around. It seems to sort of curve from my belly button straight down the front to my pubic bone, that's where I feel it the most intensely. Definitely not RL (that I had a lot of first time around!).

It's surprising, I would've thought my body would know what was what by now!


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

I haven't felt any stretching, other than when the baby moves around.


----------

